# Rat ate some pothos



## cvieira (Feb 25, 2014)

i know golden pothos is very toxic to dogs and cats. Sigmund scarfed down about a nickel sized piece of a leaf about 10 minutes ago. Is she going to be okay? She seems fine right now...google hasn't been able to tell me anything


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

It's toxic to everyone. Same applies to rats. Watch for the same signs, drooling, pawing at mouth ect. It can cause permanent kidney damage. You can use pepto bismal at home to help ease symptoms. If he can't breath he needs to go to the vets.

Hopefully he is ok.


----------



## cvieira (Feb 25, 2014)

Any idea how long until symptoms would show?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I think it should happen pretty fast. Though I did see one mention of it happening days afterwards, but I wouldn't take that article as a reliable source. Probably worth watching him a few days, but I think if you haven't seen anything yet, he's probably ok.


----------

